# An interesting modeling project



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I ran across this picture while researching Indy Roadsters on Dirt Tracks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool ...
I have seen similar with two front wheel drive chassis which can be driven in either direction.
ingenuity sure makes for some interesting and fun stuff


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey I done that with a Tyco Little Red Wagon,I think i was under the influence.:dude:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tazman6069 said:


> Hey I done that with a Tyco Little Red Wagon,I think i was under the influence.:dude:


watch some "Red Green Show" TV (public broadcast stations here in US sometimes carry it..) Episodes..
He's a "Canadian Jeff Foxworthy" or "Canadian Red-Neck"...

has a bunch of DIY Skits, He's the "King of Duct-Tape" uses :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

I wonder what car body would work well if customized like this ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not sure about bodies,
but if attempted and wanting it to run either direction, an aurora Speed Shifter gear set up would be ideal as it has a ratchet type device which allows one gear to "free wheel" and only be driven when the armature rotates in a specific direction.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am thinking Atlas Rolls Royce or Aurora Lincoln.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> not sure about bodies,
> but if attempted and wanting it to run either direction, an aurora Speed Shifter gear set up would be ideal as it has a ratchet type device which allows one gear to "free wheel" and only be driven when the armature rotates in a specific direction.


hi Al,
but, doesn't it spin the car around to go the other way (I've got one of those w/ dual crown gears) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

ha ha done that with an aurora Lincoln:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

buubah/Pete, the speed shifters have special controllers that reverese the polarity to the track. 
when the armature spins in the other direction the car keeps going in it's original direction of travel, but a different crown gear with a different number of teeth, therefore a different ratio, drives the car. so, one gear for the turns and difficult sections and one gear for the long straights.
just like your Subaru!
LOL


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You just need a tjet chassis with a guide pin on each screw.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> buubah/Pete, the speed shifters have special controllers that reverese the polarity to the track.
> when the armature spins in the other direction the car keeps going in it's original direction of travel, but a different crown gear with a different number of teeth, therefore a different ratio, drives the car. so, one gear for the turns and difficult sections and one gear for the long straights.
> just like your Subaru!
> LOL


Ok ;-)
the chassis I have, will spin the car around @ random times you hit the control (std. control) & high-tail it in the other direction.. but it has 2 crown gears (??) I know it's "Not" a T-Jet.... 

Bubba 123...
PS. starting using the camera :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> Ok ;-)
> 
> 
> Bubba 123...
> PS. starting using the camera :thumbsup::wave:




LOL, about time!
LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Kinda what I was thinking... need some pics here...come on Bubba...RM


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Guy just down the road a ways down had an rv dealership, and he had a lavender VW Beetle parked out front for years that had the double front end thing like that Shriner car. In 20 years I never actually saw it move so don't know if it was functional or not. Might a been just a big lawn ornament for all I know.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

randy I think that old toy car body that you resin cast a while back would be great
to make a double front end car with if you have a couple of them left .


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
The ones I saw growing up, were chopped-up early '50's Studebakers...

John
.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

60chevyjim said:


> randy I think that old toy car body that you resin cast a while back would be great
> to make a double front end car with if you have a couple of them left .


Yea, it probably would come to think of it...that just doesn't interest me for some reason... I could probably bond one together, just don't think it would sell enough to make a mold, but I could be wrong...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

first thing I thought of:

https://youtu.be/QTWcIyIxTIE

screen grab attached

--rick


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, it probably would come to think of it...that just doesn't interest me for some reason... I could probably bond one together, just don't think it would sell enough to make a mold, but I could be wrong...RM


I don't think it would sell well either , not my type of car , but for some reason it just made me think of that car you cast would be a good donner for it . kinda around the same time period .


----------

